# Windrush Hotel, Windrush, Gloucestershire, March 2013



## PCWOX (Mar 20, 2013)

The hotel lies next to the busy A40 on the Oxfordshire/Gloucestershire border. The 46-bedroom hotel has been derelict since work, which started in 2001, was abandoned in 2005 after the owners ran into financial difficulties.

The building replaced the once-thriving Windrush Cafe, which was a popular stop for truckers and motorists.












The "stairs" to first floor


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 20, 2013)

*What a shithole!! Even the grafs crap!! Nice pix though mate...*


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 20, 2013)

What the devil is that last photo?

Such a crying shame to see a project fail so close to becoming viable. We have one right on our doorstep - a set of office units comp0leted but never used. And now they are getting rapidly trashed, not least by sh*ggin' pykeys nicking metal. *sighs.

Great pix.


----------



## tigger2013 (Mar 20, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> What the devil is that last photo?



I think someone may have had dodgy bowels lol


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 20, 2013)

What a waste of money!great pics.


----------



## T Bubb (Mar 21, 2013)

I live near this, drive past it every time i visit cheltenham from london, its in the middle of nowhere so im not surprised that its abandoned, remember them building this, never saw inside though, interesting pics!


----------



## mookster (Mar 21, 2013)

Looking a lot more tired than when I did it a few years ago now!


----------



## ricasso (Mar 23, 2013)

Did you pop over the road and check out RAF Windrush?


----------



## Superfurry1012 (Mar 24, 2013)

Been past this site many a time always wondered why it never got completed

Great photos thanks


----------

